# Please help, new concrete pad put in and now footprints on my pavers



## TinaV (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I had a sunken living room raised today, was going to try and do wood but went on here and figured it would be better with concrete.

Wow you guys have a tough job is all I can say. They came in and poured six inches of concrete, 21' x 14', looks fantastic and all I can say is sometimes things should be left to the pros! Yes he is licensed too!

Anyways, we had a paver driveway put in in March (I know we do things backwards here) and my concrete guys put tarps down but there are "footprints" and splatter marks on my driveway. They had washed everything down but when it dried I was very sad . I took a scrub brush and dishsoap and scrub'd it down but it looks like its coming back. What can I use to clean it up. My pavers were sealed when installed.

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No clue what your talking about without some pictures.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sumfamic acid or muriadic acid are often used to clean concrete or brick--however, pavers often contain dye to give them color--and the acid might remove the color---
talk to your concrete guys--they should know the safe methods.


----------



## TinaV (Oct 8, 2012)

Here are a few pictures. I have contacted my contractor who put in the pavers but he said the just use water. I haven't heard back from the contractor who did it. Maybe it will fade with time and tires driving over it? 

Again thank you for any help.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

From the looks of the pavers, you might be able to clean them up with Muriatic acid, try cleaning one in an out of the way place, and just do a small area to see if the color changes, and don't use the acid full strength,use the directions on the bottle for dilution, and NEVER add water to acid,always acid to water,eye protection, and rubber gloves.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I never recommend acid to homeowners. If you do it wrong, your problem will be 10 times worse. 

There is a product called "Speedy Clean" that will dissolve concrete, but remember that you are cleaning concrete off of concrete so anything that will remove the stains will also eat the pavers.

That is very light staining and should just wear away.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Have you already paid the concrete contractor in full? It seems like they need to fix the problem for you.. if you haven't paid in full, don't until they fix this..

How do your pavers look on the other side? What are they set in? Is it just sand?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with Tscarsborough, it will wear away. You can try vinegar(very mild acid) and a stiff bristle brush or a lower PSI power washer if you can't wait for it to wear away.


----------



## TinaV (Oct 8, 2012)

So I heard back from my contractor. Yes he was paid in full. He said to use the Muriatic Acid but 50/50...yikes! Based on that I don't think I would want him to come and clean it. Everywhere I've read it's 10/90.

I did find a product online that is from Sakrete - Concrete Mortar Cleaner and when I went to Sepulveda Building supply the gentleman that was helping me said I should try vinegar. 50/50. He said if the 50/50 doesn't work that I should try full strength. I like that idea better. So I am going to try the vinegar...

Questions now are: Should I wet the pavers first? Maybe test one spot towards the end of the driveway/walkway? Can I do it in the sun? How do i do this? Spray, but then do I let it sit at all or just scrub and then rinse?

Thank you!!


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

TinaV said:


> So I heard back from my contractor. Yes he was paid in full. He said to use the Muriatic Acid but 50/50...yikes! Based on that I don't think I would want him to come and clean it. Everywhere I've read it's 10/90.
> 
> I did find a product online that is from Sakrete - Concrete Mortar Cleaner and when I went to Sepulveda Building supply the gentleman that was helping me said I should try vinegar. 50/50. He said if the 50/50 doesn't work that I should try full strength. I like that idea better. So I am going to try the vinegar...
> 
> ...


No don't wet them, and yes try it at the end, no don't do it in the sun, spray if you like, and let it set for a while then scrub and rinse.

If it discolors the paver you can always replace it.


----------



## TinaV (Oct 8, 2012)

Now you scared me...do you think it will discolor it? I have a few extra. I think I will do an experiment on them first. I would hate to make this worse!


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

Why are u doing it? Request that the company does it. They messed it up they should fix it. A good company will make it right. 

Also do your pavers have the same finish on both the top and bottom?


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

TinaV said:


> Now you scared me...do you think it will discolor it? I have a few extra. I think I will do an experiment on them first. I would hate to make this worse!


 There's always that possibility, that's why i said try the removal in a place that it won't stick out if it does affect the color, replacing is the last resort.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

After thinking about it, as long as the stains are recent, I would buy a bag of sand, spread it lightly around and then shuffle my feet over the stains. The sand will remove 90% of it and not hurt anything (and re-fill the joints as a bonus).

Ryan, the pavers do not have the same shape or texture on the bottom.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

If the stains are that new, and the pavers were sealed, a smaller power washer should take them right off............

The sand trick should work well too, and the vinegar shouldn't hurt at 1:1......


----------



## TinaV (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All, just an update. The vinegar worked!!! I used the 1 to 1 ratio and a scrub brush and pretty much rinsed right away. Now it is all pretty again!!   

Now to get the mortar out of the grass where they rinsed their tools....hubby not happy about that one!!

Thank you so much for all your input. You guys are the best.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Good for you Tina, glad the less toxic method worked.


----------



## Knucklez (Oct 21, 2007)

nice, glad it worked out for you. probably because your pavers were sealed made it go easy. whoever did your paver install, you should send them a message and say thanks for going the extra mile


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Thank them my foot,she paid to have them sealed.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

finally a couple guys got it right - t'scar & jo --- vinegar's an acid, too, but use cheap vinegar, NOT the 25yr balsamic


----------



## throrope (Oct 30, 2015)

After looking at the pictures, I suggest applying time first. I can't imaging the footprints have a better hold on the pavers than the sealer under them. After some sun and seasonal temperatures, you may discover all is gone without incurring unintended consequences of the offered solutions, which you can apply next year just as easily.

We have stamped concrete walks and patios with sealer. I did some finish damage with an 1800 psi power washer. One area has stains from run-off. The asphalt drive after 18 years has cracks. Some materials weather better than others, but everything weathers. I'd hate for you to endure a cure that's worse than the problem.


----------

